# pressure washer pump test



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i recently got a free pressure washer motor with the pump. i fixed the engine and it runs perfect but i don't know how to test the washer pump. it doesn't have any hoses that came with it. just the pump. on the bottom of the pump it says 0546 121203, and below that it says MTPV84433, and below that it says 191693. and it has a briggs and stratton engine. 3.75hp.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

If you do not have a hose and wand, or access to a hi press gage, you can make a quick observation by doing the following. If you purchased all of the aforementioned, and found the pump bad you would have a lot of investment in nothing.
plumb a black iron nipple into the hose line then install a tee. On the side outlet of the tee, install a quarter inch ball valve and in the other tee opening install a pipe plug with approx a 0.022 or0.025 hole drilled in it. With the water connected and on, and the valve open,start the engine. If the water comes thru the valve fairly fast, stand out of the way of the plug with the drilled hole and close the valve. If the pressure is pretty strong, the pump is more than likely okay. LOL Tom


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i got all this for free. ok i'll try it. thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would think you could just attach a piece of garden hose to the outlet, fire it up and see if it pumps the water through, then pinch the hose to see if it builds pressure. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

With all due reespect george we are talking about less than three gal a minute here but the capability of developing 2800 psi, pinching the hose and if the pump is good would more than likely blow the garden hose and prove nothing.
Without a press gage, and a very small hole in the plug, he could actually test the stream of water by holding a greasy plate in front of the stream. CAUTION, DO NOT GET ANY PART OF YOUR BODY IN DIRECTION OF THAT STREAM. Tom


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Always nice to know if we helped. When you get a chance to check out your pump, please let me know if we helped. It is important to us to know as we try to help others as well. LOL Tom


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

alright i hooked a hose into the inlet and turned it on. then i started the engine and water started pumping out of the outlet. then i put my thumb over it and it is impossible to plug it so i am assuming it works. what are the little black hookup things on the side of the pump? what do they do?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

As per my previous post, the object is to find if it works, not how well. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

You have probably proved nothing. The pump has intake and output check valves and will probably pass water thru it without the engine running.
If you are convinced, buy a hose and nozzle and try it. If it doesn't you are out of fifty or so bucks. LOL Tom
Please let us know the end results.


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i dont' want to spend money on this so i am going to ask my neighors if i can borrow their broken pressure washer and use the hoses.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

An excellent idea. Tom


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i got lazy and sold it for $30. i needed quick cash for my car.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

oh my, I never laughed so hard in my entire life. That is way to funny.


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i had to buy swing axle boots for my baja bug cause my tranny fluid was leaking everywhere..


----------

